

The nerdiest nerd test around - LaurieCheers
http://students.washington.edu/mmccain/nerdtest.html

======
davidw
Not that some people wouldn't find it entertaining, but this is just the sort
of thing that I was happy _not_ to find at YC.news in the past. The question
is: is it just me being a grumpus, or is it indeed not "hacker-worthy"? The
expanded scope makes it a little tricker to judge content.

No offense meant, LaurieCheers - it's not like it's some horribly lame and
offensive site, just not the sort of 'usual fare' for this one.

~~~
vlad
Bring back voting stories down?

~~~
davidw
I notice that this is a new user. Maybe users shouldn't be able to post
stories until they've spent N days on the site. I think I wouldn't be in favor
of voting stuff down - that, or have some very consensus oriented approach
(lots of people have to vote down to have an effect). One of the problems with
reddit is that one or two people vote something down initially and it's gone.
They have a disproportionate influence, in other words.

~~~
vlad
I read an estimate somewhere that if you grow a company workforce by more than
25% a year, you risk losing the company culture you've built up.

